# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Продам вип карту Папашон!

## Юлия1985

Продам vip карту в Папашон, 6 билетов на боулинг или детский городок, бильярд. Один час покупаете, при предоставлении билета второй час бесплатно. 4 билета на еду. Так же покупаете одно блюдо и второе бесплатно. Действительно до 30.09.2018
Перемещается по договоренности
0973102154 вайбер

----------


## Юлия1985

Тема закрыта! Удалить не получается.

----------

